# smbfs + Apache + VirtualBox



## alfikmik (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi there, 

I have some "development" environment like Windows XP and VirtualBox. Under that I have FreeBSD 10. Next I run many versions of PHP (in jails), MySQL, and other stuff.  Also I run Samba so I can edit web page project files directly. All is running and works, but Samba connections are too slow with some cases (for example an encoding project via SourceGuardian).

So my idea was to do reverse Samba.  I mean smbfs that mounts my hard disk from Windows XP to the FreeBSD box and it works but I have some problem with Apache22 (with Nginx not tested yet). When I run an application images, PHP and HTML files work but JS files like jquery and my JS modules don't load. I have a message 
	
	



```
net::ERR_INCOMPLETE_CHUNKED_ENCODING
```
 at the Chrome console. I have tested many configurations and have no idea.

Can anyone help?


----------

